# Got high in my car today...



## boyband6666 (Sep 8, 2011)

Or at least that is how it feels. 

My takeaway lesson is that solvents are really nasty things, and nobody should ever be allowed to add tint to their windows - it takes forever to get off, and those chemicals stink!

Thankfully though that's 98% of it off, and just a bit of tidying up to do when I have recovered, then it is booking the car in to be detailed!

Anthony


----------



## Tuppen (Aug 3, 2012)

Haha sounds like you had a trippy weekend. 
Combining the dutys with some fun.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

i know its a little late but water with fairy liquid is the best way to remove tint glue !! lol


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I also heard ammonia based cleaners like Windex will take it off too


----------



## stiffshifter (Mar 13, 2009)

Heat the film as you remove it and most of the glue comes off with the film. Then baby shampoo and water to remove the rest with a 1" razor. Or steam it.


----------

